# Sauerkraut.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

A batch goes in the crock today.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

and??


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And what?????????????


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

And . . . what is the recipe? This is the RECIPES forum.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

1- Cabbage
2- Kosher Salt

Cut up cabbage however you like your kraut.

Salt it well and make sure salt is thouroughly mixed with the cabbage.

Place into a ceramic crock, clean glass jar or other non-reactive vessel that you can cover loosely. The cabbage and salt will start to create a brine and then some gas bubbles. 

Roll up a few of the outer cabbage leaves into a ball and use them under the lid to keep the cabbage immersed in the brine that will be created. Keep it covered somewhere at room temperature

Go do something else for a week or two. When you look again your kraut will be ready.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Figured anybody that likes kraut already knew how to make it. Especially the old farts. Not a recipe for everyone. Anyway, here's mine. 
10 # fine cut/chopped cabbage and 1/2 cup kosher /sea salt. Press down firmly in a crock/plastic bucket after mixing to spread the salt. Weight down with a plate with a rock for weight. Make sure the brine covers mixture. Cover with a cloth to keep bugs/flies out. Some say leave down for 2 months, some say according to your taste.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*sauerkraut....*

same as above, but I add dried red hot pepper flakes as well.....


----------

